# Defog Dash Button Does Nothing



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello,

You know the button right next to the hazard lights button on the dash. When you push it it should cause the rear window to defog. Mine does not work.

I have had many sentras, every one of them this buttons LIGHT does not turn on when you press it, but you can hear something click on by the fuse box when you press it. This time though, not only does the light not work, but pressing this button does nothing. Im stuck with a window fogged up unless I turn my heat on, and my heat currently only works on high blast, so that gets pretty warm pretty fast (not complaining, I live in ALASKA!).

So if anyone can point my in the right direction on getting my defrost / rear defog button on the dash to work, I would appreciate that.

BTW, I have a Chilton manual for this car, and the FSM, so if you can point me the right direction in there I could take it from there.

Thanks,

David.


----------



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

*FIXED:*

Pulled the mid console out and it wasnt even plugged in. Plugged it in and it works, even the light. 

note to self - diagnose problems before posting them on nissanforums.com

Thanks.


----------



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good to see you got it figured out. Sometimes it's the simplest solutions. Where in Alaska?


----------



## provost (Oct 19, 2011)

*anchorage*

Not to far north. Anchorage is the main city of Alaska, although not the capital. This year is crummy weather. Snow melts then freezes. Makes roads like an ice rink. Praise God for studded tires though.


----------



## 1badz28 (Jul 14, 2008)

I spent most of '08 there. Feb through June I was in Fairbanks. June through August I was in Anchorage, and August through Oct I was back in Fairbanks. Loved it up there


----------



## dreamteam (Jul 29, 2005)

hhmmmm.......I,m guessing that got disconnected during a stereo install.


----------

